# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] Linux alternative to foobar player?

## toypest

Is there any linux player similiar to foobar player?

thank you.

----------


## Captain Carrot

Foobar2000 actually works pretty well under WINE, I'm not having any problems with it.

----------


## Odd-rationale

DeadBeef, soon to be default on Lubuntu, seems like a good choice:

http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-deadbeef

http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/

----------


## foobnix

> Is there any linux player similiar to foobar player?
> thank you.


Real alternative is foobnix music player.
Screenshots
Description

----------


## codeaddict

Perhaps my reply is a bit late, but after looking for a while for a suitable replacement for foobar2000 I ended up with QuodLibet (http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/). It looks quite similar to foobar, and more importantly recognizes all my tags (including multiple genres).

----------


## Elep.Repu

> DeadBeef, soon to be default on Lubuntu, seems like a good choice:
> 
> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-deadbeef
> 
> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/



Thanks a lot for this. Saw the post on the archlinux forums. Awesome program. Solid.

----------


## Rulandas

> Thanks a lot for this. Saw the post on the archlinux forums. Awesome program. Solid.


why dont you try atunes?!

http://www.atunes.org/?page_id=6

Im very new on linux but will try this one later on. I adore this player on windows...

----------


## miyalys

I wonder how foobar runs under wine vs. fx. deadbeef in terms of resource usage? I'm gonna try it too, thanks for the info!   A similar looking (minimalist) music player I've used a little is lxmusic, to be default music player of LXDE. At least it was, but it isn't updated much currently: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXMusic (written by the dev of PCManFM)

----------


## iggyst00ge

There isn't really a Foobar2000 replacement for Linux.  There are some great players, and everyone has a favorite, but none of them have the complete package of high audio quality, ability to handle enormous collections, gapless playback, replay gain, customized interface, low resource usage, tag handling, file management, Last.fm scrobbling, and plug ins to do just about anything else you could want.

Deadbeef and Quodlibet are both promising projects, but I'm not sold on either.   

The most frustrating part of the no-Foobar-on-Linux discussion is that Foobar2000 feels like a Linux application -- it's a barebones base program that does one thing extraordinarily well (play music), but is created to allow for adding in whatever other features you could possibly want.  

Chris

----------


## MoreOrLess

I like audacious, but ubuntu/debian do a poor job at keeping it updated, so I end up compiling my own.
To make gstreamer apps (like quodL and foobnix) sound better, check out the delta and bs2b plugins: http://decatf.wordpress.com/2010/11/...pening-plugin/

----------


## dave2001

I'm going to have to agree with iggyst00ge; there is no replacement for foobar2000.
There are a few great substitutes, but no one linux program does everything foobar can. I run foobar2000 under wine, and it is the ONLY windows program I have not found a satisfactory linux replacement for.
I am currently running foobar2000 1.1 running under wine from the 10.04 repositories. The only drawbacks are a few graphics glitches. The only one of which i find a bit irritating is that the scroll bars in facet windows disappear sometimes. They do, however, reappear when you scroll, so there's no loss of functionality. I've tried foobar2000 under the latest version of wine, but I found there were more glitches and bugs.
If you have any trouble getting foobar to work right with wine, you can head over to the hydrogenaudio.org forums for some good threads on the subject.

----------


## minemax

> Thanks a lot for this. Saw the post on the archlinux forums. Awesome program. Solid.


True. A very good player. Quite easy to install via dpkg.

----------


## oldos2er

Closed, please don't bump old threads.

----------

